# Devols run/ohio river report



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Went down to devols run this morning after work. The water is very nice, lots of bait on the track side. Gulls were about the only thing eating. I talked to a guy who said his son checked temp and it was 43 deg.!!!! WHAT . Anyway I made a trip up to my honey hole and found the fish big time. First 4 casts had fish. All the fish hadgood size (4 fish over 8lbs). I got absolutely blown up by the biggest hybrid I have seen. The fish toasted my reel. Then I got ran out by the guys who think that the river belongs to them, I did make one more cast to show the boys how its done and landed a 18 lb drum!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

good report, who's land were you on?
And how does someone else run you off public land?
Sounds like good action.
LMJ


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> good report, who's land were you on?
> And how does someone else run you off public land?
> Sounds like good action.
> LMJ



In case anyone was wandering the Muskingum river is big enough for everyone to enjoy. They didn't kick me out I chose to leave rather than say or do something dumb. I moved on downstream, and enjoyed the rest of my morning. I drive 1 to 2 hours to relax and hopefully catch a fish. I can go back to the same spot tomorrow and catch just as many as I did today until another river owner shows up.

To the good stuff...If you haven't got ya some Bass Assassin "Walleye Assassin's" I highly reccomend them. The baits hold up extremely well fish after fish, and the action is perfectly suited for drifting currents and holes. I caught the Hawgs on pearl w/ black pepper flake, 1/8 oz. chart. head w/ red eye. Fish were very active mid morning and early afternoon.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

gotwipers, 
What side of the creek were you on? The side down the river is posted. Don't know who owns it, but I started seeing posted signs last year. When the water is down, you can wade over to the island. That is public fishing. Did you get any names???


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

sorry for not gettin back with ya. I did not get any names, and did see the posted signs. However I moved to a spot on the ohio that is public fishing and got pushed out of the hole. I was alone so I really did not want to start ay trouble. Besides like I said the guys were not really fisherman, I just think we as sportsman lose sight of ethics and ettiquite. That is a whole 'nother discussion.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

So did someone tell you that you were trespassing and had to go or are you just talking about other people fishing on top of you?
Cady


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

where is devols run? never heard of it... sounds like a great spot


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey scraw, 
Devols Dam is on the Muskingum River about 5 miles up from the Ohio River. A lot of fish up there. It is buy Marietta.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

BigJoey, are you fishing devola regularly? I think it will be slammin in a day or 2 what do you think.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey wipers, 
Yes I fish Devol's a lot. Sorry I didn't get back with you sooner. I was down there last night from 4 to 6:30. Just throwing some jigs. I caught 1 nice saugeye around 18" and a big fat channel cat about 10lbs. Water is up a bit, but looked real nice. I have to work this weekend, so maybe I will go up and try on Monday. I might even get my boat out for the first time this year!!! If you hit Devol's this weekend, maybe you can post any big catches please. I would like a up-date.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Cool. I am gonna try tomorrow, I have been debating going now for two days cause of the water. I am just gonna have to say screw it and go. I have fished that place when the water was up over the wall. I will keep you posted. I have a feeling it is gonna be good. :B :B :B :B :B :B :B


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, I did make it out and I just got back. Yep we were the numbskulls on the boat. If anyone seen us we weren't catching anything. The water at Devol's is stillrunning way to fast for a boat. Unless you got some good anchors LOL. We fished from around 7:00 pm until 1:00 am caught 2 hybrids on the Ohio. caught them on husky jerk and Rattlin Rapala. No size biggest fish was @ 3.0lbs. If I left anything out I will remember in the am oh yeah wait it is the am. Later
GW


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

wipers, that's to bad. Water is running alittle fast. The water temp. seems to be a little cool. I haven't caught very many sauger yet this year. They tend to run first then the hybrid then the channel cats. One thing I haven't seen much of is.... bait fish!!! I'm going to try tomorrow, after I shoot a turkey. I will give a up-date Tues. night when I get to work.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

I went out on the Ohio yesterday. My buddy Roger caught one small sauger at Willow Island. I got SKUNKED!!!!!!! Water looked good. Temp seemed a little cold ( 53 deg. ) Muskingum was up and muddy, or we would've went to Devols Dam. We will try later in the week.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Gonna have to be much later now. How much rain did Marietta area get. I fished the Maumee today and it was tough. I will probably be off devols for a week or two. We are going striper fishing at Raystown and back up to maumme to catch my 3 lb white bass:B


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Marietta didn't get any rain. Devols Dam is clearing up and so is the Ohio. Water level is dropping too. I fished the Maumee same time last month but for Walleyes. We caught some real nice ones. Limited out 3 of the 4 days we fished. I'm going to hit Devols Friday. Will give you a report later.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

We fished Devols Friday from the boat. My buddy caught a 6-7lb. wiper. Water came up over night. Water temp was 61 deg. Went to the Ohio and still didn't do any good! We will try again on Friday if I can get my garden in this week.

Anyone else going any good?????


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey, I have not had time to get down that way. I just lost the lower unit in my motor so I am tied up right now. Hey Joe what about the jacks? Has anyone been catching them. I usually kill them on mini-foos this time of year, but the water needs to be a little slower and down a bit. I talked to a few guys that fished cumberland/pike island and they were slammin the littler hybrids. Nothing big though, and they were using big rods and spoons. Good report, and thanks for keepin in touch.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Right now the Ohio is muddy. Water level is dropping. Not sure yet about Devols Dam. I haven't seen very any white bass caught at all this year. They are coming in though cause a few are being caught. The guys fishing by the Devols Dam locks were using spoons last Friday. I will know more info. tomorrow or Thurs. 

wipers, good luck with your motor. Your boat being down, is like you have two broken legs!!!!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Any skipjack running yet? Please let meknow, I usually have some fun with them this time of year and was wandering if they have moved in yet. Thanks for the info Joe.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

No I haven't seen very many skipjacks or bait fish. Back in late March, when that warm spell came through, the bait fish was coming up. And then they shut down when the water temp. dropped. I still think they will be back very soon!!! I will know more Wed. or Thurs.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Has anyone been seein the jacks up in the muskingum yet? I would like to get down and do some fishing and want to bring some jacks home for bait.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

We were at Devols this weekend. Slow bite. Ended up with one wiper, one hybrid, a few whites, and plenty of catfish. Hopefully this weekend will be better. On a good note did get the boat in the water!!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

What is up with the slow fishing at Devol's? I have heard guys are slammin the fish further upstream. Cumberland for sure and also Pike island, anyone else heard this?


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

We went back to Devols yesterday. *Holly Cow*! It was extremely slow, not one wiper only two channels. Ready to try something new, how do you get to cumberland and is there a boat ramp near by to put in? Thanks for the help!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

r9ptbuck said:


> We went back to Devols yesterday. *Holly Cow*! It was extremely slow, not one wiper only two channels. Ready to try something new, how do you get to cumberland and is there a boat ramp near by to put in? Thanks for the help!


 Not sure about a ramp. We usually fish from the WV side. You have to park off of route 2 and walk a country mile, but if the fishin is good it is well worth the walk. I usually take st. rt. 39 into wellsville then follow signs to East liverpool. If you want pm me and I will try and get you there. Where are you gonna be coming from?


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply! I will be comming from Atwood Lake. 

Do you have to walk down a long set of railroad tracks to get there? If so I may know the place but may not be familiar with the name. I just hope to get into them soon...


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

that is the place. It is a hike, but like I said weel worth it. My buddy and his friend were fishing in there a couple years ago and I believe they caught their biggest (13 +) off the wall. Once you cross the toll bridge in east liverpool turn right onto rt 2 you will pass the casino and stuff, maybe another 3-5 miles start looking for the pulloff. If you go up the big hill you have went too far, the pulloff's are right before the big hill. Coming from Atwood you can jump right on 39 so you will be in good shape. Send a report!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks, I will be sure to let you know!!!


----------

